# Will be out of touch temporarily.



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm posting this on my usual haunts. We are moving soon, so I will be packing up my computer equipment today. I still have until like Tuesday of next week, but this is mostly to motivate me to pack vs. visiting forums and Facebook.

Those that have my phone number can still reach me that way. 

See you guys in a few days!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope the house move goes well.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope your move goes well Ann and you get your computer set up again ok.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope your move goes well and you get your computer set up again ok.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope that you managed to motivate yourself to get packed and that the move went ok


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Haha... We are in-between and at a stand-still... I can't move in and can't move out. LOL. I'm waiting for hubby to get home to move beds and whatnot over. My brother's truck broke down over the weekend, so that ruled out getting everything out by Tuesday... Even the best laid plans... sigh.

I just can't wait to get into the new house! I may still be out of touch temporarily while things get moved and switched for now... But it'll all be OK in the end!


----------

